# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Pilkington OptiView

## Ron Gessler

Does anyone have direct experience using this product?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Ron, 
Did you ever get any response on this on any of the listserves? I am curious because it seems like this could be one of several products important for potential use in dealing with an increasing desire to go green and to respond to the current economic crisis. I was contacted recently about case specs for works on paper. The question seems to be the result of institutions needing to utilize more objects from their own collection to save all of the related fees and expenses associated with loan shows. Also I have heard of several institutions that are cutting exhibition slots in their schedule and thereby extending the exposure of the objects on display. 
A corresponding flurry of interest in motion sensors to control light levels is one result while I notice more recently a bunch of questions about drawer display/storage systems with glazing over the top of the "drawers" has hit the listserve.
In this application plex is going to bow pretty quickly and though the high dollar anti reflective stuff will cut down on the inevitable glare resulting from laying down glazing flat with lighting still provided from above an anti reflective laminated glass product might yeild superior results. 
What is the application in your case? The only experience I have with the various laminated glass products is that they all seem to be very expensive and notoriously difficult to cut.
Curious to hear what you have found out. 
Ashley

----------

